# Index model 745 or model 40



## azshadeguy (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a Index model 745 that I have had for about a year. It has been in storage and I have never plugged it in.
A couple of weeks ago I got a Model 40.
It is in the garage. It has been adapted to rs8 collets. I just found that out from this forum.
My question is which one should I keep?
I wish I could keep both. This is just a new hobby for me.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 17, 2017)

Need to add one more choice to your survey.    "Keep Them Both"


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2017)

You have quite a collection- I like the green lathe, what is it?
Mark S.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 17, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> You have quite a collection- I like the green lathe, what is it?
> Mark S.


Looks like a 11" Rockwell lathe.


----------



## azshadeguy (Jul 17, 2017)

You are correct


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2017)

Put one of those in my shopping cart, along with a Wells-Index
Mark


----------



## LarryTheKing (Jul 21, 2017)

Both the 745 and 40 are cool, capable machines.
If you must only keep one, I say it should be the machine in better shape.

Worth stating that the 745 is a much _more _capable mill (larger table travels, quill travel, more speeds, has a turret ram, etc)
However all the extra features in the world don't matter if the machine is worn out.

Mighty convenient that the 40 is already r8, the mills can likely share tooling.
You sure you can't keep both?


----------



## azshadeguy (Jul 21, 2017)

I could they are both paid for. I should be arrested for what I paid for the 745


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 22, 2017)

I vote save both. There's always room if you need it.


----------



## azshadeguy (Jul 29, 2017)

I have a question about the 745.
After looking at
*jimbo762 post about his 745 *
*My 745 has a motor that raises the table.*
*I thought all of the 745 had them.*


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 30, 2017)

azshadeguy said:


> I have a question about the 745.
> After looking at
> *jimbo762 post about his 745 *
> *My 745 has a motor that raises the table.*
> *I thought all of the 745 had them.*


Nope!  That was an option that could be ordered when the mill was new. 

Let's see some pictures of your power feed unit for raising and lowering the table.

Now, you can buy a aftermarket power feed unit from one of the several places offering them for sale.  May have to modify the shaft, the way it mounts, etc. to make it work right for your mill.

If you notice, Jimbo's mill is not equipped with power feed to the table in X or Y, either.  The only power feed he has is on the head just like yours.


----------



## jimbo762 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd be happy to take that ugly power feed off your 745 azshadeguy.


----------



## azshadeguy (Jul 31, 2017)

jimbo762 said:


> I'd be happy to take that ugly power feed off your 745 azshadeguy.


lol after using the model 40 and switching between collets and the drill chuck the power feed would have been nice.
My arm was getting tired


----------



## jimbo762 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ya, my arms getting tired just moving the table out of the way to get the thing ready to do work haha


----------



## azshadeguy (Jul 31, 2017)

What do you think that table weighs.


----------



## jimbo762 (Aug 1, 2017)

maybe 150 lbs


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 1, 2017)

jimbo762 said:


> maybe 150 lbs


Mine weighs about  175 lbs. naked.  I have the 48" table.


----------



## jimbo762 (Aug 1, 2017)

Mine didnt feel that heavy when i pulled it off but i just went and threw a tape on mine.  Showing 40.5 inches 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 edge to edge on mine.  Not sure how tables are supposed to be measured though.


----------



## azshadeguy (Aug 1, 2017)

Jimbo did you say you unloaded your 745 with a engine hoist? How high was your trailer? I want to bring the 745 to the house.
It has sat at the shop we work out of for 2 years.I can borrow a tilt trailer but I am afraid of it tipping over when unloading it.
I have a 16 foot trailer I could load it on but its about 16" tall I am afraid it would be to tall for the engine hoist.
My other option is to get the machine mover to move it but he would be a couple hundred bucks
Paul


----------



## jimbo762 (Aug 1, 2017)

i used a regular car hauler so i would guess 16-18 inches high at the deck.  It doesnt have sides so that helped a lot but i had to take it off the back at the house so either way, it can be done. 
Ya, i used a cheap 2 ton cherry picker i picked up off craigslist the day before i went to look at the mill.  Didnt think it had the oomph to get it that high but it did.  You're welcome to borrow mine if you dont have one.
I spun the head all the way down and the table as low as it would go for travel.  To attach it to the trailer, i just ran two chains through the two holes in the main body and hooked them at four opposing corners.  Used binders to tighten the heck out of them.  It didnt budge one smidgen for the hour drive home and its a metal floor trailer so very little natural traction.  Used a come-a-long to move it around on the trailer.  Rested the mill on the cherry picker legs and used that as a dolly in the garage .


----------



## azshadeguy (Aug 2, 2017)

jimbo762 said:


> You're welcome to borrow mine if you dont have one.


Thanks anyway I have a harbor freight one. There is a forklift at the shop to load it. There is also one in my backyard if I can get it going.
The hydraulic pump is at the rebuilders right now. I may just wait until its running to bring the 745 home.
Here is the post about the piece I made for the forklift
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-first-project-with-the-mill.60946/


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 6, 2017)

jimbo762 said:


> Mine didnt feel that heavy when i pulled it off but i just went and threw a tape on mine.  Showing 40.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours has a 40" table.  I didn't think Index made one that short.  I was thinking 42" and 48" as mine is.  I believe the later ones in the 800 series were offered up to a 54" table.


----------



## azshadeguy (Aug 16, 2017)

I emailed Wells Index and received this info about my mills

745 SN 15605 shipped new in June 1969.
It shipped with a 1 HP motor, R-8 spindle, 12 inch knee, 9 x 46 table and Table feed
A manual for this is $53.00 plus $7.00 shipping. It is a parts and operation manual with some maintenance instructions.



40H SN 2506 shipped new in February 1946
It shipped with ½ HP motor, #9 Brown and Sharpe spindle and table feed

Parts manual for the 40 is $53.00 plus $7.00 shipping


----------

